# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Ashland va

## VaFstyle

I know there are some folks around the area. I know there is the Cary st sunday Jam and the Jahnke road jam but does anyone want to start picking up around Ashland? NOt sure where. Maybe the coffee shop but somewhere. Maybe the Iron Horse. There is a new tavern going to open down the street. 

Anyone? Bueller, Bueller....

You name the time.

----------


## fatt-dad

Heck, I'm across the street from the library. Not that my colleagues want to hear me flub up a fiddle tune.

f-d

----------


## VaFstyle

what do youmean you are across the street from the library!!! In the beer store?

----------


## fatt-dad

Heck, just look for the E320 Wagon with the licence plate "fatt dad" and the mandolincafe sticker. That'll get you closer then the beer store.

p.s., do you go to Jahnke Road or Cary Street? Both excellent jams, but I make Jahnke more often. . .

f-d

----------


## VaFstyle

Unfortunately neither. That is why I was hoping to get something going closer to home. How often is the Jahnke jam? Once a month? I have been to Carys St twice since spring. Fun just Sunday afternoon in the summer is not a good time.

----------


## fatt-dad

Jahnke Road Jam is at the Jahnke Road Baptist church the first Tuesday of each month (coming up next week). There are easily 50 or 60 folks with instruments and they all go into different Sunday school classrooms for small jam groups. I almost always go upstairs to the old-time room where we play in D for awhile then move to A or G, nothing too complicated and lots of fun! Downstairs, you'll find more bluegrass and singing and such - some really great pickers for sure. Last month, George Winn was there with his band and they were just great to listen to. Becky Taylor (banjo/guitar) and her band come often and sometimes play together or split up and play in different rooms. It's a great gathering.

I'm the tall guy with the Flatiron A5. Kind of have gray hair now (at least that's what they tell me). Just listen for the loud clams (wrong notes), that'll be where I'm at - ha.

f-d

----------


## sumibuilt

Hey F-D, you ever get up to cliff top? Just a few hrs north of you. It's old time stew up there. Not many carlson flattys up there( but we could sneak them in by taping over the f holes and putting a fake oval on there.)

----------


## fatt-dad

I've heard of Cliff Top but know nothing further. I think some of the folks that I've jammed with have been. . .

f-d

----------


## Tina MBee

Let me know if you all get anything happening in Ashland. I'm in Fred'burg and I drive for bluegrass

----------


## VaFstyle

well, based on the posts... Looks like it is just me and fatt-dad. And I do think that I figured out where he works. Does anything happen in fredburg? I might put something up on the board at Ashland coffee and tea and see if it might generate something.

----------


## Tina MBee

The only scheduled jam that I know of is the first Sat. bluegrass jam downtown at Picker's Supply. I organize 'house jams' for a group of folks. We play every Sat. night at someones house. They'd probably be too far for you all because most of them are an hour from me - remember the "I drive for bluegrass"? These jams are for pickers only. Most people's houses aren't big enough for wives, kids, etc. so we made the decision to only have pickers -no grinners. So far it's worked. Occasionally someone will bring a visiting relative or friend.

----------


## x_purposes

I am about an hour south of Ashland. I travel to Ashland two Saturdays per month for mandolin lessons (Becky Taylor). I travel during the week and only have weekends available. But, if your get-to-gether is on the weekend and you are willing to have a beginner, I would be interested.

----------

